# Hackman Included in the Zipper?



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

This is the darndest thing. I have had the Zipper installed for about 3 weeks. I have been playing with it. All the options in TWP. I KNOW I didn't see it before. But just yesterday, I now see Hackman! I had JUST been looking at that, and thought how cool to have that and was going to look how to do it, and WHAM there it was!

Can life get any better than that? (I just know I should have wished for a $10M check and NOW it's too late...)

Is Hackman standard equipment in the Zipper & TWP???

Thanks


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Hackman is included in the Zipper. I had the same thing happen. I think it was when I changed the tivoweb.cfg value for "TyShow Links = 1". I went and hit fast restart in TWP and when I reopend, it appeared. I noticed I also have to manually turn VServer on via Hackman..maybe Hackman appeared when I added it (don't think VServer is part of the Zipper). 

By the way, anybody know why VServer in the Hackman module is not turned on by default? I always have to turn it on manually before "Viewing Links". Is there any reason why you would not want that on all the time and how would change the default to turn it on automatically?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

1) hackman used to be part of the default zipper install. Now it is not for various reasons.
2) you can add the line vserver & to your rc.sysinit.author file to make vserver run at tivo start up.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

BK89 said:


> By the way, anybody know why VServer in the Hackman module is not turned on by default? I always have to turn it on manually before "Viewing Links". Is there any reason why you would not want that on all the time and how would change the default to turn it on automatically?


You wouldn't want it running all the time because a TiVo's processing power is very limited. The fewer things running, the better. It's best to just start it up when you need it.

Personally, the only things I leave running all the time are telnet and tivowebplus. Everything else I rarely use, so they're just started up as needed.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Besides FTP, Telenet, TWP, I had left Vserver running along with EndpadPlus. This could explain why when I do extensive amount of things in TWP that sometimes it reboots my Tivo. But I appear to have learned that yes you can over work your TIVO so it just gives up so now I don't go overboard.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> 1) hackman used to be part of the default zipper install. Now it is not for various reasons.


Reasons are?

I want to install it, will I have problems?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

too many people were hosing their author file because they couldn't/wouldn't read the directions.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Oh, OK

I didn't know if something changed, I've allways had hackman installed, and i'm Zipping an HDTiVo due to it's great simplicity  

I'll install hackman afterwards. I see that the new rbauch script places TWP in the root directory where there is no RW access, am I going to have problems with anything there?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Oh, OK
> 
> I didn't know if something changed, I've allways had hackman installed, and i'm Zipping an HDTiVo due to it's great simplicity
> 
> I'll install hackman afterwards. See that the new rbauch script places TWP in the root directory where there is no RW access, am I going to have problems with anything there?


 No problems there. Anything that need rw access is still in var.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

except when I install hackman, it will need to create hackman.cfg, I'll see what happens


----------

